# Download HTC Home Time and Weather Gadget for Windows 7



## ritesh.techie (Oct 27, 2010)

HTC Home – is a free open-source widget for Windows. It shows time and weather on your desktop, like on HTC communicators.

*beingpc.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/htc-widget.png

DOWNLOAD

What is it?

HTC Home is a widget that shows nice animated clock with weather like on HTC phones. It’s written in C# + WPF in Visual Studio 2010.
See the video below. Supports different weather providers (as plugins).

System requirements

    * Windows XP/Vista/7
    * Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 (SP1) or higher

SOURCE


----------



## silicon_fusion (Oct 27, 2010)

Gud share ritesh.techie


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanx ritesh.........trying it


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 28, 2010)

tfs...its great..


----------



## skippednote (Oct 28, 2010)

Pretty Pretty Thanx for sharung


----------

